# Car mat alternatives



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Any one bought a set of these ?

https://deliteron.com/cart

Are they any good?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> Any one bought a set of these ?
> 
> https://deliteron.com/cart
> 
> Are they any good?


I've featured these on a thread from last week, I've ordered a set of four at £51, worth a punt I think. It will take a number of weeks before I receive them as they are made to order. I'll let you know what I think when I finally get them.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

They look pretty cool, I'm sure the guy with the M2 has just brought something similar for his new car he ordered. 

Edit too late ^^^

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Can’t believe they are that hard wearing though?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> Can't believe they are that hard wearing though?


I'll soon let you know.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

BrummyPete said:


> They look pretty cool, I'm sure the guy with the M2 has just brought something similar for his new car he ordered.
> 
> Edit too late ^^^
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


That guy is me


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That guy is me


Lol I couldn't remember your name, all I could remember is you have ordered another M2

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

I really like these and would be interested to know what they are like and how they stand up to wear


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

I think you have to take your hat off to soulboy for taking a punt on them:thumb:
Everyone else is umming and arring and asking questions whether they any good or any one else got them but soulboy takes the plunge with no messing about.
They will either be $hit or the best buy ever, hope it is the latter for him


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

brooklandsracer said:


> I think you have to take your hat off to soulboy for taking a punt on them:thumb:
> Everyone else is umming and arring and asking questions whether they any good or any one else got them but soulboy takes the plunge with no messing about.
> They will either be or the best buy ever, hope it is the latter for him


I bet he earns more than I do so he can afford it :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have seen these style mats popping up in my Facebook feed albeit at a much higher price (£100-150 a set). 

I think in the right car these could work quite well. I wouldn't necessarily put them in my Twingo 133 but in my CLS63 I think it could pull it off! 

As mentioned, interested to see how well they wear.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Alex_225 said:


> I have seen these style mats popping up in my Facebook feed albeit at a much higher price (£100-150 a set).
> 
> I think in the right car these could work quite well. I wouldn't necessarily put them in my Twingo 133 but in my CLS63 I think it could pull it off!
> 
> As mentioned, interested to see how well they wear.


The others you have seen are Diamond Car mats and are leather as opposed to vinyl - been tempted by them for the 650 but never took the plunge


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

brooklandsracer said:


> I think you have to take your hat off to soulboy for taking a punt on them:thumb:
> Everyone else is umming and arring and asking questions whether they any good or any one else got them but soulboy takes the plunge with no messing about.
> They will either be or the best buy ever, hope it is the latter for him


Thank you my friend for those kind words, for £50 odd I think they are worth a punt, If I don't like them then at least I didn't spend a fortune, It's a modest outlay. What matters is that they protect the cars carpet underneath. So far the company have been pretty good and they have kept me in loop with the whole ordering process.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> I bet he earns more than I do so he can afford it :lol::lol::lol::lol:


I had to save up for those :lol: took me weeks  Joking aside It's a modest amount, had they have cost a couple of hundred for example then no way. I just hope they are as good as how they look, It's a leap of faith but so far the service has been pretty good.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thank you my friend for those kind words, for £50 odd I think they are worth a punt, If I don't like them then at least I didn't spend a fortune, It's a modest outlay. What matters is that they protect the cars carpet underneath. So far the company have been pretty good and they have kept me in loop with the whole ordering process.


No problems, I am kind to people I respect :thumb:

When You get them will you be posting pictures of them straight out of the packaging and once fitted as well as your thoughts on whether you love them or not what you had hoped for ?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

brooklandsracer said:


> No problems, I am kind to people I respect :thumb:
> 
> When You get them will you be posting pictures of them straight out of the packaging and once fitted as well as your thoughts on whether you love them or not what you had hoped for ?


Rest assured I will. Hopefully next month.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Interested, my concern is that they could become slippery underfoot, especially when wet, summer is coming after all,


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Check the returns address...


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

apcv41 said:


> Check the returns address...


They don't accept returns, looks like their policy is to compensate / replace based on photographic evidence of product damage/failure. Distributed from a warehouse in Germany, an area that looks pretty rural / agricultural on google maps. I don't suppose it matters if that is the genuine warehouse address, it's only a point for ditribution within Europe after transport from probable Far East factory - there are loads of sellers of similar items on DHGate, some with interesting descriptions like this one..

_Suitable for Porsche Boxster 2004-2017 car anti-slip mat anti-slip interior mat luxury environmentally friendly *tasteless* non-toxic mat_

either way let's see what SB has to say when his arrive - i'm quite liking the boot mats/liners.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I do hope they turn up as that website does look dodgy to me. It's registered in Canada but the comoany is based in Germany, also website owners details are set to private. And there's no address details anywhere on the site.

Hopefully you paid through PayPal and if they don't turn up you'll get a refund.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I ordered, then having gone through the checkout process and realising there was no point at which I could enter my specific car details, instantly decided to cancel. The delay between completing the checkout process and sending the cancellation email was 3 minutes. Got an email back a few minutes later (impressive!) asking if I was sure I wanted to cancel as the order had already been put into production! 

I told them that although I was impressed with their efficiency, especially as they didn’t know what they were making, unfortunately on this occasion yes I would like to cancel the order. No refund yet, which I have also emailed them about, and am told it can take up to 21 days! Have a feeling I might be contacting PayPal before that.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Mcpx said:


> I ordered, then having gone through the checkout process and realising there was no point at which I could enter my specific car details, instantly decided to cancel. The delay between completing the checkout process and sending the cancellation email was 3 minutes. Got an email back a few minutes later (impressive!) asking if I was sure I wanted to cancel as the order had already been put into production!
> 
> I told them that although I was impressed with their efficiency, especially as they didn't know what they were making, unfortunately on this occasion yes I would like to cancel the order. No refund yet, which I have also emailed them about, and am told it can take up to 21 days! Have a feeling I might be contacting PayPal before that.


What were you ordering? I clicked on the car mats and first thing it asked is make model and year.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Those things look nuts.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Get in before Brexit :lol:


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

I just wen through this process looking for some mats for my BMW F11 520D. Dealer wanted £140 for velour mats!!!!!


the various online places were around £60-£80 for what they claim as premium mats. 

Rather than risk it I ended up getting some BMW rubber ones for £58. Not what I really wanted but they fit perfectly and will last a bit longer than the carpet ones


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

andy665 said:


> The others you have seen are Diamond Car mats and are leather as opposed to vinyl - been tempted by them for the 650 but never took the plunge


Those are the ones I've seen come up on my Facebook feed! Not cheap but in a car like a 650 (BMW right?  ) that could work.

The only worry I'd have, assuming they fit nicely is that if they wear badly they'd end up looking pants.

The other thing is though, if they made them less fancy looking so perhaps plain black or grey they'd do a fantastic job of keeping your cars interior mint. Would really stop dirt and debris ending up in the footwell.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alex_225 said:


> Those are the ones I've seen come up on my Facebook feed! Not cheap but in a car like a 650 (BMW right?  ) that could work.
> 
> The only worry I'd have, assuming they fit nicely is that if they wear badly they'd end up looking pants.
> 
> The other thing is though, if they made them less fancy looking so perhaps plain black or grey they'd do a fantastic job of keeping your cars interior mint. Would really stop dirt and debris ending up in the footwell.


Mine should arrive next week hopefully, I have specified orange stiching to match the interior. All I need now is the damn car to put them in.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hahah one step at a time mate! 

Look forward to seeing the mats and the car then. :thumb:


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Mine should arrive next week hopefully, I have specified orange stiching to match the interior. All I need now is the damn car to put them in.


Hi Soul boy 68 any news on the mats? I've taken the gamble and ordered some myself, but also read a couple of reviews which have me a little concerned. I'm hoping you have yours and you're delighted with them? Thanks


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

AudiPhil said:


> Hi Soul boy 68 any news on the mats? I've taken the gamble and ordered some myself, but also read a couple of reviews which have me a little concerned. I'm hoping you have yours and you're delighted with them? Thanks


I'm still waiting on them Phil, I'm told that demand is high and my order is a custom made as I requested Orange stiching instead of Red. What did the reviews say that got you concerned?


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi Soul boy 68, sorry I missed your reply. If you google Deliteron there are a few messages on the corvette forum https://www.corvetteforum.com/forum...k/4246109-beware-of-deliteron-floor-mats.html also this one https://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/deliteron.com. When are you expecting yours to arrive?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

AudiPhil said:


> Hi Soul boy 68, sorry I missed your reply. If you google Deliteron there are a few messages on the corvette forum https://www.corvetteforum.com/forum...k/4246109-beware-of-deliteron-floor-mats.html also this one https://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/deliteron.com. When are you expecting yours to arrive?


Bloody hell!  I have put a block on my card so they can't take the money out. I'm surprised they didn't take the money out of my account as I ordered these over two weeks ago. Up until now they have always answered my emails and when I emailed them for an order updated four days ago I didn't get a reply. Thank God for that. It has put me right off from buying anything from Facebook again. I feel for the victims on the other forum.


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Bloody hell!  I have put a block on my card so they can't take the money out. I'm surprised they didn't take the money out of my account as I ordered these over two weeks ago. Up until now they have always answered my emails and when I emailed them for an order updated four days ago I didn't get a reply. Thank God for that. It has put me right off from buying anything from Facebook again. I feel for the victims on the other forum.


Scary stuff, I paid using PayPal so that should be safe. I to have recieved prompt replies but I don't think I'll actually be seeing any mats. Keep me updated with any info you have. Good to hear they hadn't taken any money from you.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

AudiPhil said:


> Scary stuff, I paid using PayPal so that should be safe. I to have recieved prompt replies but I don't think I'll actually be seeing any mats. Keep me updated with any info you have. Good to hear they hadn't taken any money from you.


I now believe that Phil, I ordered my Mats on the 22nd February and so far nothing, I don't seem to see them on Facebook anymore also, maybe they have been rumbled, I must be a lucky guy as no money left the account. Facebook need to up their game with these fraudsters using their platform.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I emailed them this morning and have just got a message back saying that the address doesn’t exist


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

What a bunch of b*stards!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

If anyone wants something that's a bit different from the norm then I can recommend www.carmats4u.com, had a few sets of them for various cars and whilst not cheap the service is good and the quality is spot on


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have used CarMats4U on a number of occasions. 

In fact I have bought four set of the rubber, heavy duty mats they sell. They're not the prettiest but hard wearing and fit perfectly, do a good job of protecting the floors. 

Sadly don't sell anything as glamorous as those featured in the first post but they have some nice designs. :thumb:


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

There are plenty of sellers of the same mats on DHGate - whether they have the patterns for all models is open to enquiry i guess..

https://www.dhgate.com/product/appl...loor/452579720.html#s1-15-1b;searl|2214718329


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have taken the plunge and ordered a set of the leather mats from www.diamondcarmats.com - will let you know what they are like when they arrive - £110 delivered so they had better be good


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

andy665 said:


> I have taken the plunge and ordered a set of the leather mats from www.diamondcarmats.com - will let you know what they are like when they arrive - £110 delivered so they had better be good


That's the firm I have seen come up on my FB feed. There were a few people commenting on the mats so I'm guessing they do actually provide them.

Intrigued to know how you get on, what the quality is like. Keep us posted. :thumb:


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

andy665 said:


> I have taken the plunge and ordered a set of the leather mats from www.diamondcarmats.com - will let you know what they are like when they arrive - £110 delivered so they had better be good


Fingers crossed - just happened to notice the 'customer uploaded' gallery seems to be about 85% left hand drive cars; assume the Stoke On Trent Address is a UK distributor / franchise


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

percymon said:


> Fingers crossed - just happened to notice the 'customer uploaded' gallery seems to be about 85% left hand drive cars; assume the Stoke On Trent Address is a UK distributor / franchise


Not really sure but I do know they are a legitimate company - I know someone who has a set of their mats and whilst the colour of them is not to my taste the quality appears to be good - I have very thick pile (3000 g/sqm) carpet mats so if they look a bit OTT I will simply use these over the top - double the carpet protection


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

For some reason Deliteron have not responded to PayPal so I’ve just got a refund, had to play up like hell to get them to investigate it in the first place though.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

andy665 said:


> I have taken the plunge and ordered a set of the leather mats from www.diamondcarmats.com - will let you know what they are like when they arrive - £110 delivered so they had better be good


Any news Andy?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

should_do_more said:


> Any news Andy?


Not arrived yet but when ordering it did say 21 days or so


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The mats turned up on Friday

Full of creases and clearly not leather as they intimate (for the price this was hardly a surprise), also packed so that they are / were initially quite badly creased - not the greatest of starts

Fitted them yesterday and must admit they fit well and they appear quite well made, would not use them in place of normal mats as I think it looks a bit OTT but with my new (well nearly) super plush mats on top I quite like them and they will do a great job of protecting the carpet

Would I buy them at full price - no, at the price I paid (about £60) I'm happy enough with them


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

andy665 said:


> The mats turned up on Friday
> 
> Full of creases and clearly not leather as they intimate (for the price this was hardly a surprise), also packed so that they are / were initially quite badly creased - not the greatest of starts
> 
> ...


For £60, they'll do nicely, at least you got yours, mine never turned up but my card wasn't compromised.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

andy665 said:


> The mats turned up on Friday
> 
> Full of creases and clearly not leather as they intimate (for the price this was hardly a surprise), also packed so that they are / were initially quite badly creased - not the greatest of starts
> 
> ...


I quite like them actually and I'm guessing the creases will fall out in time. They will do a great job protecting the carpet underneath though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Are they quite thick?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

should_do_more said:


> Are they quite thick?


Thick enough to feel as if they will be quite durable but thin enough to be able to tuck into gaps between trim and carpet to secure them in place - they did come with what look like a load of securing clips but I have not had to use them


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice one Andy, once you've put those plush mates in the middle, they look rather good.

Shame with the creases on the diamond bits it detracts from the 'luxury' kind of look but assuming those come out over time, these wouldn't look half bad. 

Certainly an excellent way of protecting the carpet.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Alex_225 said:


> Nice one Andy, once you've put those plush mates in the middle, they look rather good.
> 
> Shame with the creases on the diamond bits it detracts from the 'luxury' kind of look but assuming those come out over time, these wouldn't look half bad.
> 
> Certainly an excellent way of protecting the carpet.


Creases are definitely coming out now - suggested to my OH she should sleep against the transmission tunnel to see if it has the same effect on her


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

andy665 said:


> Creases are definitely coming out now - suggested to my OH she should sleep against the transmission tunnel to see if it has the same effect on her


Hahaha good luck with that mate! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I hate to sound negative but they look ****ing awful.

It’s one thing ‘protecting’ carpet, but if your car looks like you’re planning a murder it looks naff. 

If you want to ‘protect’ your paint you could wrap the car in bubble wrap, stick it in storage and never drive it. Yes, you’re protecting it but there is no point in having a car.

My car is 3.5 years old, my carpets are faultless and I have just normal mats. 

Quite frankly, I think you’ve wasted a load of money and detracted from aesthetics over some irrational paranoia?


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

andy665 said:


> Creases are definitely coming out now - suggested to my OH she should sleep against the transmission tunnel to see if it has the same effect on her


glad that you out of A&E after that


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

wayne451 said:


> I hate to sound negative but they look ****ing awful.
> 
> It's one thing 'protecting' carpet, but if your car looks like you're planning a murder it looks naff.
> 
> ...


I presume you won't be ordering a set then :thumb:


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

andy665 said:


> I presume you won't be ordering a set then :thumb:


No.

Anytime I murder someone in the car I use heavy duty clear plastic.

It has the same desired effect - it keeps the stains out. With my solution you can still see the carpets...if you look past al the blood and limbs. :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If you’re going to do that. 
ZipCar and a cell phone jammer, you can even get vans if you really have a big job on.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Wouldn't be a massive fan of diamond pattern, regardless of what it's on. But those mats look quite smart. At the end of the day they're more there for function vs form. 

As well as a damn right fraction of the price of my Weathertech mats, and look to do a better job of protecting the carpets!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

wayne451 said:


> No.
> 
> Anytime I murder someone in the car I use heavy duty clear plastic.
> 
> It has the same desired effect - it keeps the stains out. With my solution you can still see the carpets...if you look past al the blood and limbs. :thumb:


Are you Brick Top? 

"You need at least sixteen pigs to finish the job in one sitting, so be wary of any man who keeps a pig farm. They will go through a body that weighs 200 pounds in about eight minutes. That means that a single pig can consume two pounds of uncooked flesh every minute. Hence the expression, "as greedy as a pig."*

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

andy665 said:


> Creases are definitely coming out now - suggested to my OH she should sleep against the transmission tunnel to see if it has the same effect on her


I reckon red sticking would lift the look of them a little, personal opinion that is :thumb:

Once the creases are all out, would you mind posting up another pic fella? I'm on the fence with these at the minute :thumb:


----------

